# Help please for Pilote electric drop down bed



## alansue (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi Peeps. Can you help tonight please with problem electric bed not lowering. Fine earlier today but tonight the bed won't budge. Only sound is a very low level bleeping from somewhere in mechanism when the control is pressed. Checked the fuses but look ok
The motorhome is only a few weeks old and I can phone the dealers Thursday but would be real bonus to get the thing working tonite.

Best regards from Al


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Could a forum helper put this topic in a more appropriate forum please?







moved!


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Not sure if this will help as it relates to the electric beds on Burstner Motorhome but might be worth a try as the low bleeping sounds familiar. Try holding both the raise and lower buttons together at the same time. In th burstner this resets the limits and makes the bed raise above the normal position, keep the buttons pressed and it will lower again into the correct position and bleeps 3 times. 

Hope this helps 

Stewart


----------



## alansue (Aug 29, 2010)

Many thanks Stewart......you were spot on and I have reset the limits.
Your quick response is much appreciated.

Apologies Ray for my error when composing the post.

Best regards from Al


----------

